# need a HUGE diaper bag



## AmyA (Mar 5, 2005)

I have 3 in diapers. We finally built up our stash to diaper them full time. I want to use cd's on the go but I cant find a bag that can accomodate this many cd's and a good size wet bag. Any suggestions ???


----------



## wiredupweb (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I currently use an Eddie Bauer backpack style diaper bag. You would not believe how much I can cram into it. I am sure it could handle CDs for 3. It is the only bag my husband prefers, and has lots of great features (ie. wet bags, changing pad in own compartment, etc.
I am expecting my third any day now and so have been gearing up to haul around a lot of CDs and wanted something "prettier" than the backpack (we have been using the snot out of it since our oldest was a newborn!) and I just splurged on a Fleurville Mothership bag. This bag seems HUGE and the woman who helped with my order assured me that I would have no problem fitting CD supplies in for 2 (or more). I called the 1-800 number on their website (fleurville.com) and got a "seconds" bag for about half price. I am very excited about it!
Good luck!


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

The Mothership Fleurville bag looks sooo roomy and fun!
When I need to haul around a lot of diapers, I use a Patagonia Critical Mass bag www.patagonia.com. It is huge and has several pockets for organization. It's very utilitarian, outdoorsy looking, but man, it can pack in the diapers/clothing changes/snacks/etc.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I







my diaper bag. It's a bright pink Target messenger bag that I got on clearance for $4.00. Yep, you read that right ... *$4.00!!* I can fit 6 diapers (and 2 covers, if necessary), a wet bag, a bag with cloth wipes, a changing pad, a change of clothes, 2 sippy cups, and a snack container, PLUS my cell phone, chapstick, check card, ID, and notes for running around. Of course, dh won't touch it with a 10-foot pole, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## ds2003 (Dec 30, 2004)

i suggest checking out the Lands End Do It All Diaper Bag at www.landsend.com


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Oooh, I forgot about the LE Do-It-All. I have one and it is HUGE!! For us, it's far too big for all but weekend trips with the baby.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

What works for us is a giant back pack by mythwear. It holds 8+ dipes for ds2, 3 dipes for ds1, several extra outfits for each (even with winter wear) 4 or so prefolds (for nursing and spitups) 2 recieving blankets, and extra t-shirt for me, a changing pad, two wet bags, and some other various small paraphenalia. It is enormous. It has two generous sized pocket plus a smaller pocket in front where I keep film, nusing pads, nipple cream, rash cream, chap stick and our first aid stuff. It also has two mesh pockets on the side for things like cell phones, water bottles and pacis, and a small zippered compartment on the inside where I can hide my wallet. I believe the website is www.mythwear.com Mine has Inuyasha (anime character) on it, but I think they come with other things as well. It is a huge bag and I love it. They have other styles of bags too, but I am not sure how big the others are.


----------

